# Coconut oil price-WOW



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

I get 5 gallons of coconut oil and the price just doubled on me. I get it from Good foods, the place my dd works for gets it for me when they get their bulk food order. It went from $60 to $114 for 5 gallons. 
Is anyone else getting a better deal? I didn't have to pay shipping this way but wow!! I wasn't prepared for this.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oil prices have gone up everywhere. What is the weight on your 5 gallons? ...most people who are buying in bulk buy by weight, so it's hard to compare.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I just had my first pallet of oils delivered today. I wanted to get everything I need for the summer before the prices of the oils possibly jump again. I also wanted to get them in before the gas prices go gonzos. My local coconut oil place will price match (I don't use them because it's really of no benefit to me, I don't want to spend the time or money to drive there). Anyways, will your place price match? Otherwise I would start checking out the major oil retailers, you might be able to get a better price even with shipping.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

All I got to say is 60 dollars is cheap! I guess the stuff for soap is different.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Columbus Foods has went up too. Was $1.00/lb this last fall...now $1.56/lb. I usually get it locally, but they were out, so I had to order it. Still may be cheaper than what you're paying for 5 gal, you'd have to check the shipping. Bet when my local store gets it in, it'll be more too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No Ashley it's that so many are sucked into the whole virgin, extra virgin, cold pressed marketing and pay so much more for olive and coconut...where as soapers we learn how it's really made and know that there isn't a nickles worth of difference, and in reality there is little USA olive that is 100% olive, and your coconut oil likely comes from the very places, same drums we get our coconut for, some packaged in barrells and gallon jugs, others in cute little 16 ounce tubs with fancy labels  In it's case popularity and frieght has caused the price increase. V


----------



## Lauralynn (Mar 19, 2009)

Faye Farms said:


> I just had my first pallet of oils delivered today. I wanted to get everything I need for the summer before the prices of the oils possibly jump again. I also wanted to get them in before the gas prices go gonzos. My local coconut oil place will price match (I don't use them because it's really of no benefit to me, I don't want to spend the time or money to drive there). Anyways, will your place price match? Otherwise I would start checking out the major oil retailers, you might be able to get a better price even with shipping.


Under what do I look in the phone book for the names of major oil retailers?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Try restaurant supply places. They usually have coconut and other oils in bulk.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Actually, I believe the price of CO went up due to something (sorry, I can't remember what) happening to the crop. I believe the price may come down once the new crop comes in. That's what I heard, anyhow.


----------

